# Iowa Blizzard Photos



## spcars83 (Nov 16, 2009)

These are few of the big mess that we cleaned up. Just getting out of the shop was fun.


----------



## spcars83 (Nov 16, 2009)

*More Photos*

Had to get the end loader out for this one.


----------



## spcars83 (Nov 16, 2009)

*Last 2 photos*

Then we get to haul it all out.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm having flashbacks to storage facilities I hated doing in the city. Where to put the snow... take it down the end... around the corner, double up, round another one, unnggg chain link fence. LOL


----------



## spcars83 (Nov 16, 2009)

Mr.Markus;1228613 said:


> I'm having flashbacks to storage facilities I hated doing in the city. Where to put the snow... take it down the end... around the corner, double up, round another one, unnggg chain link fence. LOL


Your right. We have one that you have to move the pile 4 times.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

spcars83;1228628 said:


> Your right. We have one that you have to move the pile 4 times.


Makes you want to blow it on the roof.


----------



## tkahike (Dec 22, 2006)

Flame thrower LOL


----------

